# First Tyee of 2014....Off To A Good Start..pic...



## Dave Hadden (Aug 7, 2014)

So long time Tyee afficianado and yearly visitor Troy Winslow boated the first Tyee of the season last nite and it was a nice one.
Here's Troy and long time rower Mike Mackie with their catch.
Troy's on the right.

Troy was the Quarterback at USC many moons ago and is a pretty neat guy to hang with.
He's caught a few Tyee over the years too, so this wasn't his first one.

Info: A Tyee is a Chinook or King salmon over 30 lbs in weight and if you catch one under the Tyee Club of BC rules you are in the club. It's the only way in and many people have tried for many years to make it without success, including me.

On the other hand, last year I had a guy out for his first time ever and we got a 45 pounder.
He had barely tried for an hour.

The year before I rowed two new members into the club, neither had ever tried before and neither had more than an hour or so in my boat.

I've boated seven salmon from the pool during the past 20 years. None weighed 30 lbs.
It's a capricious little fishery. 

Congratulations to Troy and Mike and once again, should any of you get up this way between now and Sept. 15th and would like to try then PM me and I'll get you out.
Costs $20.00 to register at the clubhouse but fishing with me is free.


Take care.


----------



## Brush Ape (Aug 8, 2014)

The guy that caught the 45 pounder within a short time sounds like my boy. Now he's 13 but at 3 1/2 on his first fishing trip, he caught a 5 and a 6 lb largemouth bass. Every time he fishes, they're biting. He thinks that's what fishing is and doesn't know failure.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Aug 9, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> The guy that caught the 45 pounder within a short time sounds like my boy. Now he's 13 but at 3 1/2 on his first fishing trip, he caught a 5 and a 6 lb largemouth bass. Every time he fishes, they're biting. He thinks that's what fishing is and doesn't know failure.


 
I've noticed over the years that some people are just "fishy" and some aren't.

I'd go with your boy if I were you. Sounds like he has the touch.


Take care


----------

